# Carma protection video 6/2-3/2014



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Got some shots from yesterday and today. A few things that I can see need a bit of tweaking, but I am happy with her overall picture 

https://vimeo.com/97283702


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the transport backwards... Could you elaborate on this? why, what you were looking for, what you are marking, etc?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I started realizing that dogs obviously anticipate based on reward placement. I initially would release her forward to the helper and saw a bit of the forging result. One of my training partners brainstormed that by initiating the transport by moving backwards and only giving a reward from backing up and having the helper come all the way to them, the anticipation from reward placement should fade. I always start going backwards and reward from going backwards now. If I am trying to mark the correct behavior, I will say "good", then take at least 1-2 steps back before allowing the reward to come to her. I started it on a ball first.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Mar 11, 2014)

Good thinking!

How old is Carma by the way? 
She looks like a thinking dog to me, is she a thinker?
I like her


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Matt Vandart said:


> Good thinking!
> 
> How old is Carma by the way?
> She looks like a thinking dog to me, is she a thinker?
> I like her


Thanks! She'll be 18 months old at the end of June. She is a thinker


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I started realizing that dogs obviously anticipate based on reward placement. I initially would release her forward to the helper and saw a bit of the forging result. One of my training partners brainstormed that by initiating the transport by moving backwards and only giving a reward from backing up and having the helper come all the way to them, the anticipation from reward placement should fade. I always start going backwards and reward from going backwards now. If I am trying to mark the correct behavior, I will say "good", then take at least 1-2 steps back before allowing the reward to come to her. I started it on a ball first.


I've done similar in that the helper always came to us to deal with the forging aspect if you just do "vanilla" transports. What are you doing with your turns? I have been doing turns probably similar, rather than a 90 degree turn, I turn 90 but step backwards, then move forwards so if you traced our path it would make a T if that makes sense...

By starting with a ball, you mean a ball on the ground that you're transporting to? After some frustration I went back and started my transports over with their dinner in the house.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> I've done similar in that the helper always came to us to deal with the forging aspect if you just do "vanilla" transports. What are you doing with your turns? I have been doing turns probably similar, rather than a 90 degree turn, I turn 90 but step backwards, then move forwards so if you traced our path it would make a T if that makes sense...
> 
> By starting with a ball, you mean a ball on the ground that you're transporting to? After some frustration I went back and started my transports over with their dinner in the house.


Yup! For turns, I almost always do a T, but I do mix it up every once in a while to make sure they can walk straight without running in either direction right after the turn lol. 

I would use a big ball so it was visual and high value (think soccer ball or large green everlasting ball) and started the movements with it on the ground. Right now, I am also going to spend a little time back on our foundation by only taking two steps at a time and halting with my left leg back to solidify the concept of not just walking next to me, but keeping exact position with my left leg.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Yup! For turns, I almost always do a T, but I do mix it up every once in a while to make sure they can walk straight without running in either direction right after the turn lol.
> 
> I would use a big ball so it was visual and high value (think soccer ball or large green everlasting ball) and started the movements with it on the ground. Right now, I am also going to spend a little time back on our foundation by only taking two steps at a time and halting with my left leg back to solidify the concept of not just walking next to me, but keeping exact position with my left leg.


Do you teach contact with your leg during the transport or no?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Do you teach contact with your leg during the transport or no?


Yeah. And I had awesome leaning in the past, but so much repetition of the forward/backwards got away from that. So I figure that going back every so often to refresh that leaning in the foundation with two steps at a time on the left leg will bring it back. I'm glad I did the foundation in the first place because after just one session she seems to remember it pretty well.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Mar 11, 2014)

How do you use a ball for back transport?


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

Matt Vandart said:


> How do you use a ball for back transport?


I can't speak for the OP...but by using the ball you are just increasing the difficulty of heeling. The reward is place on the ground, ripe for the picking, but to get it the dog must fuss. Heel up to it and release. Teaches the dog control while in drive essentially.

I will have to try the backup method that you are using Gatordog. I've had some issues where I think this method could help correct them.. I plan to discuss this with my TD.

Nice vid, good work!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Matt Vandart said:


> How do you use a ball for back transport?





CroMacster said:


> I can't speak for the OP...but by using the ball you are just increasing the difficulty of heeling. The reward is place on the ground, ripe for the picking, but to get it the dog must fuss. Heel up to it and release. Teaches the dog control while in drive essentially.
> 
> I will have to try the backup method that you are using Gatordog. I've had some issues where I think this method could help correct them.. I plan to discuss this with my TD.
> 
> Nice vid, good work!


Yup. By using the ball on the ground, I am teaching the position for the back transport in a different context without the helper immediately present. Easier to teach in a different drive, for my dog. I actually began by teaching the difference between fuss and helper/transport - one meaning attention heel and the other meaning identify the object/person in correct position before adding any movement. I added the backwards part to be able to correct that position without putting any unnecessary stress on the forward motion, where corrections make the dog want to switch attention from helper to handler.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Mar 11, 2014)

So do you get the dog to focus on the ball as you heel it?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Matt Vandart said:


> So do you get the dog to focus on the ball as you heel it?


When giving the command for it, yes. I proof it by switching between "fuss" and "transport/helper"


----------



## Matt Vandart (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool  thanks guys


----------

